

Data Science at Twitch – CEO Perspective: Emmett Shear Interview - hrb1979
http://www.datascienceweekly.org/blog/20-data-science-twitch-ceo-perspective-emmett-shear-interview

======
tomaskazemekas
The interview is interesting in that it shows how data science is used in a
startup context.

